# Crediar reveals a shocking BootMii secret



## Puma (May 14, 2009)

[15:51]  it has a time bomb
[15:51]  time bomb?
[15:51]  if you install any wads after you install BootMii, it will brick your wii.

JUST CONFIRMED BY CREDIAR ON #SOFTMII


----------



## xomp (May 14, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!

[15:51]  hey guise, how are you?
[15:51]  fine, yourself?
[15:51]  doing ok


----------



## arose1980 (May 14, 2009)

Somehow I doubt this to be the case...


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (May 14, 2009)

Thats absolutely bullshit!


----------



## Puma (May 14, 2009)

How could he be wrong? He got the Bannerbomb date right, after all.


----------



## mattickus (May 14, 2009)

LOL.  So much drama.  I can hardly even deal with it anymore.


----------



## kedest (May 14, 2009)

I really doubt that


----------



## gloscherrybomb (May 14, 2009)

99% sure that'll be a joke.


----------



## FenrirWolf (May 14, 2009)

Sounds fake. If it were true, would a "wad" be limited to a pirated VC/WiiWare file or any wad like a system file?

TT has repeatedly stated that it's nintendo's responsibility to stop piracy and not theirs.


----------



## thebobinc (May 14, 2009)

fake i did install an wad after and my wii still work


----------



## Puma (May 14, 2009)

thebobinc said:
			
		

> fake i did install an wad after and my wii still work


[16:00]  I meant wad as in VC/WW wad. GBATemp is so gullible, tbh.


----------



## WiiPower (May 14, 2009)

Good lies are very close to the truth. If that was true, we would have had 100 new topics with bricks within the 1 hour after BootMii's release. But a timebomb that is activated at a certain date would be funny.


----------



## mattickus (May 14, 2009)

It wont brick unless you install the flux capicitor wad on 5/15/2009 @ 1600 GMT.  You know the one that melts your NAND using 10 hit points of nerd drama power.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 14, 2009)

Puma said:
			
		

> How could he be wrong? He got the Bannerbomb date right, after all.


That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no, I don't believe that Team Twiizers would try to brick any Wii other than their own . It doesn't make any sense either, because BootMii is supposed to be "brick free".


----------



## FenrirWolf (May 14, 2009)

Puma said:
			
		

> thebobinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XFD @ damage control. This has to be fake. Besides, let's say it bricks you. Since there's no uninstaller for BootMii yet the thing can't wipe itself. Therefore any brick it would cause would be recoverable with a nand restore.

fail


----------



## JussiPik (May 14, 2009)

lol @ this epic fail.


----------



## Puma (May 14, 2009)

Of course it was a joke. I didn't think GBATemp would actually react in a smart manner, but you guys amazed me. Good job.

However these logs from wan, are real. I'll get him to confirm, if I have to.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [16:12]  it even works with 4.0
> [16:12]  haha, nice
> [16:12]  you cease to amaze me, sir.
> [16:12]  any other plans?
> ...


----------



## Alexrose (May 14, 2009)

Since bootmii I've installed about 8 channels and also SBCG4AP 5.

No brick.


----------



## Don Killah (May 14, 2009)

it's an epic fail joke, guys forget it...


----------



## FenrirWolf (May 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [16:14]  remember, don't say anything about this or I'm dead



Not only do you make lame jokes you betray his trust so easily.


----------



## SpAM_CAN (May 14, 2009)

FAILTEMP.NET


----------



## thc42O (May 14, 2009)

if u havent clued in, the softmii channel always likes to fuck around and tell stupid lies to see the posts here.


----------



## joshed (May 14, 2009)

Puma: go away


----------



## WiiCrazy (May 14, 2009)

bootmii doesn't have nand file system support, hence it can't detect any wad installation... though hbc can... anyway this is already declared as bullshit...


----------



## Puma (May 14, 2009)

thc42O said:
			
		

> if u havent clued in, the softmii channel always likes to fuck around and tell stupid lies to see the posts here.


Bingo. Messing with GBAtemp is hilarious. Its not just #Softmii either. If you read the hackmii post, bushing even said "Gbafail".


----------



## the Badger (May 14, 2009)

This kind of joke may be fun for you at the time but it just discredits you and make you look stupid in the end. I for one won't trust any of your posts in the future.


----------



## CIJC (May 14, 2009)

*IGNORE THIS*

double post...   damn internet.


----------



## CIJC (May 14, 2009)

SpAM_CAN said:
			
		

> FAILTEMP.NET



it seems that you have an account...   so do you fail? 

you are a member of gbatemp afterall, are you not?


----------



## Puma (May 14, 2009)

the Badger said:
			
		

> This kind of joke may be fun for you at the time but it just discredits you and make you look stupid in the end. I for one won't trust any of your posts in the future.


I fail to see it, honestly.

I'm actually one that can normally be trusted, but this was too great an oppurtunity to pass up.


----------



## SpAM_CAN (May 14, 2009)

Okay that was out of line. I just mean threads like this make a good website into FAILtemp.


----------



## Adr990 (May 14, 2009)

Common Puma is just messing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Full log:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> xDDDDDDd
> so seriously, bootmii doesnt have a piracy check?
> Also, anyone know how big RB2 is on usb loader?
> it has a time bomb
> ...


----------



## abel009 (May 14, 2009)

wtf dude? i have installed and removed a WAD file after bootmii installation and gues what? my wii is up an running. Dumass


----------



## Scolor (May 14, 2009)

We all know that creadia likes to joke.


----------



## madtamski (May 14, 2009)




----------



## xem1x (May 14, 2009)

My Wii just red ringed? I have Bootmii installed... What do I do?


----------



## Scolor (May 14, 2009)

xem1x said:
			
		

> My Wii just red ringed? I have Bootmii installed... What do I do?



Just enjoy it.


----------



## xem1x (May 14, 2009)

Scolor said:
			
		

> xem1x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vettacossx (May 14, 2009)

PUMA IS TRYING TO ACT LIKE EVERYONE HERE IS AS RETARDED AS HE IS.....OBVIOUSLY READ THE COMMENTS YOU SEE US ALL CALLING YOUR BULLSHIT RIGHT? PISS OF YOU FAIL! UNDERSTAND? 

To fellow members i suggest you click his name and then choose the option to IGNORE PUMA as a user option you can do this.....I like to watch him act a fool with his "selective interpretation" of what the rest of us call DRAMA lol

But if your one of the many people who just told this guy just HOW full of shit he is....JOIN THE MANY who have already clicked IGNORE THIS USER lol


----------



## DozerGuy (May 15, 2009)

ha ha

*Posts merged*

9021temp


----------



## mooseknuckle2000 (May 15, 2009)

thanks for wasting my time Fucktard


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (May 15, 2009)

XFD @ topic and people falling for trolling


----------



## Puma (May 15, 2009)

vettacossx said:
			
		

> PUMA IS TRYING TO ACT LIKE EVERYONE HERE IS AS RETARDED AS HE IS.....OBVIOUSLY READ THE COMMENTS YOU SEE US ALL CALLING YOUR BULLSHIT RIGHT? PISS OF YOU FAIL! UNDERSTAND?
> 
> To fellow members i suggest you click his name and then choose the option to IGNORE PUMA as a user option you can do this.....I like to watch him act a fool with his "selective interpretation" of what the rest of us call DRAMA lol
> 
> But if your one of the many people who just told this guy just HOW full of shit he is....JOIN THE MANY who have already clicked IGNORE THIS USER lol


Someone doesn't know how to read. I even admitted to it being fake.

Also, feel free to ignore me.


----------



## RiderLeangle (May 15, 2009)

To the gullible people out there that thinks you will brick by installing a WAD with BootMii on. 
Onslaught says hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think that's just scare tactics of not wanting people to pirate though.


----------

